# Ever get anything stuck in your skin you can't get out? Any tricks on what to do?



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

I was helping someone install a cabinet mount microwave yesterday and now I have a feeling like something, maybe a very small piece of metal, got into the tip of my finger, but I can't even see it, let alone get it out. I can only tell because once in a while when I touch something or run another finger across it I feel a swing of pain that is similar to a splinter. I looked at my finger with a magnifying glass and can't see anything ,but definitely feel it.

Concerned it may be a piece of metal since I was cutting some metal and had to saw a bolt head after the bolt stripped. Is it anything to be worried about? Any tips on taking care of something like this if it is?

Thanks.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Get a shovel and dig it out.
Don't do anything and see if it festers up, then it will be easier to find, then dig it out.
If it doesn't fester and the pain goes away all is good.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

As a former machinist, I can say that if I walk by a strong magnet, my hands get tugged a little bit from all the slivers embedded over the years. ;-) It'll most likely work itself out eventually. Personally, I make sure I stay current on my Tetanus shots. Unless it was some really corroded metal or it had some potentially harmful chemicals of some sort on it, I would just leave it be. If it really bothers you, the ER can find and remove it. Stay safe!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Get over to your local drug store, and get a disposable flashlight that doctors use. Turn it on and cover the bulb with the offending finger. If it's a piece of metal, it might show as a dark spot. Wash your hands first! Like the others said, don't worry about it until you know there is going to be a problem…......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Markslawes (Aug 28, 2018)

I keep a £1 pair of +5 reading glasses in the shed that you get from Pound stores as we call them in the UK, You would be surprised just what you can see close up with them. Handy tool to keep in your workshop. When I get a metal sliver or splinter in my fingers, no matter how small these glasses always deliver….. Then its the wife's eye brow tweezers to finish the job.


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

Excellent source of iron for your metabolism.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

sometimes I get a tiny cut that feels like that wait a week see what happens if splinter you will know by then …. GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

It could be pretty much anything, but as others have noted, it will likely just work itself out within a few days, and won't be anything other than annoying. If it starts getting red and warm then you have an infection, and you should look at getting it out.

I used to work with medics, and their advice was when you first notice the red, you should take a quick look with a magnifying glass to see if you can see the sliver. If you can, then you can use a needle to dig it out. Just make sure you sterilize the needle, by heating it with a flame for a couple of seconds, then let it cool and dip it in rubbing alcohol. Then rub the area with rubbing alcohol, and start digging. When you're finished, apply a cream such as Bactoban or Polysporin and cover with a dressing or a Bandaid it it's a small enough wound.

Don't use hydrogen peroxide as this will actually start killing cells and will delay the healing.

If you can't see anything then you should wait a day and see if you can see something coming up. If not, then you should see your doctor as may not have anything left in your finger, but the infection needs to be taken care of.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

In my short time as an owner of a mill, that those slivers are little spears of hatred that must be dug out with the pocket knife at the end of the night.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I have an interest in rocks and minerals so I have a low-power, boom, zoom stereo microscope. With it I can get a good up close look at whatever. Like all of you, as a result of working on wood and metal in my shop or, picking raspberries, I frequently get the tiny stickers, slivers, and occasionally the big sliver. I sit down at the microscope and dig them out with a sharp needle. My eye sight is so bad that without that magnification, I wouldn't have a chance of getting some of them out. Sometimes I still can't remove a sticker or sliver so I just let it fester and usually it will be easier to remove then.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have occasionally resorted to use a pair of fingernail clippers to slowly excavate the skin until the sliver appears and is removed. It's less painful than digging with a blade or a pin. Sterilize first, of course.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

You can use a neodymium magnet to remove a metal splinter.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Could be worse. In HS, I had gotten a metal sliver stuck in my eye. Had to sit there while the eye dr drilled out the rust. I learned my lesson and wear safety glasses all the time now.

You may be able to put some glue over the area and let it dry. then peel it off and see if it grabs the sliver with it.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> Could be worse. In HS, I had gotten a metal sliver stuck in my eye. Had to sit there while the eye dr drilled out the rust. I learned my lesson and wear safety glasses all the time now.
> 
> You may be able to put some glue over the area and let it dry. then peel it off and see if it grabs the sliver with it.
> 
> - Steve


I think you win the Worst Sliver award. I couldn't even imagine having to go through that, especially if the doctor decided to add a lecture to the treatment.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Could be worse. In HS, I had gotten a metal sliver stuck in my eye. Had to sit there while the eye dr drilled out the rust. I learned my lesson and wear safety glasses all the time now.
> 
> You may be able to put some glue over the area and let it dry. then peel it off and see if it grabs the sliver with it.
> 
> - Steve


Yep, I had to have a rust ring scraped of my eye from a piece of metal, (not a sliver.)

After that I found this nifty eye tool,
One end is a smooth magnet head for metal, the other is a fishing line loop for debris. Works great.
The ends screw on and reverse to go back into the tube.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Not to make fun of your plight but …..
Many years ago my lead engineer got a metal sliver in one of his fingers.
He went to the factory nurse who told him to sit down while she got the alcohol, tweezers, and antiseptic.
Ed was not a patient man but he sat down and waited.
After what he thought was way too long he took out his pocket knife and cut the sliver, along with some finger, off and laid it down on the exam table.
He got up and told the nurse "you can get it out when you are ready, I have work to do!"


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm a fan of a exacto knife to take out slivers.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

What I've done in the past is take a utility knife and scrape the skin several times with the flat edge to see if it works. you'll at least find the exact area. you may be able to cut it out if not deep. Never any fun.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

This is probably going to come as a galactic shock, but the real trick is to find a good doctor and let him or her do it…..I used to perform all my own surgery when it came to "foreign object under skin" and I was lucky. One of my friends got a splinter one day while we were working. He played around and tried to get it. Then he figured it would work it's way out. Bad idea!!!! He almost ended up losing his hand. He spent two weeks in the hospital on anti-biotics trying to get the infection down so they could operate. Then he went in to surgery and came out with about 200 stitches in the palm of his hand before they finally found it. After the stitches were removed, he only spent another 6 months in therapy to get full use of his hand back. 
One only has to go thru or witness something so simple go this bad before you realize…It aint worth it!!!! Dude!!!! Go to the doctor!!!!!


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Wasn't there a post here a few years back about a surgeon working on his buddy in the wood shop? Something like this after a few too many drinks?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The eye dr visits arent to bad it hurts more having the metal in your eye then when they take it out. Good old reliable duct tape worked for me on occasion for small pieces I couldnt see.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

I had a tick that a doctor had to remove once.


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

> The eye dr visits arent to bad it hurts more having the metal in your eye then when they take it out. Good old reliable duct tape worked for me on occasion for small pieces I couldnt see.
> 
> - corelz125


 I have removed splinters with adhesive tape directing on the splinter. Take it off the next day and the offending splinter should come up with the tape,


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

IF you can see it, those antique tools for doing ink drafting work very well.

Maybe an older fellow could post a picture of what I'm talking about.

Mark


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> IF you can see it, those antique tools for doing ink drafting work very well.
> 
> Maybe an older fellow could post a picture of what I m talking about.
> 
> ...


They are called "ruling pens". I have some from my ink drafting days that now serve as tweezers.


----------

